# Grow tent brands



## accid (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi all. I'm thinking about switching over to a grow tent. 3x3x6 or so..nothing bigger as I'm maxing out at 400watts. There are all sorts of brands to choose from when it comes to tents. The two I was looking at were the agromax from htgsupply:
hXXp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-Grow-Tent---Size-Original-39-x-39-x79---Silver-Lined.asp

and the other from virtual sun:
hXXp://www.virtualsunhydroponics.com/Agricultural/products/VS3600-36.asp?rt=2

What are you opinions on these two tents? Perhaps you guys have other recommendations as well. The price difference is quite a bit but I do want something of quality. Please share your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 24, 2012)

New gro-lab tents.


----------



## accid (Jan 24, 2012)

Is that the best one can get? Are you experienced with other tents and thats why you are saying this or cause you own one? Im trying to get an idea of what are some good tents and which are just simply horrible.


----------



## JCChronic (Jan 24, 2012)

I bought a good one off eBay for a good price (around $100) 
The company eBay name eludes me but it was GYO 100...? In the description
Does that Make any sense?


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 24, 2012)

accid said:
			
		

> Is that the best one can get? Are you experienced with other tents and thats why you are saying this or cause you own one? Im trying to get an idea of what are some good tents and which are just simply horrible.



I own multiple. Gro-lab are da bomb


----------



## accid (Jan 24, 2012)

What makes the gro labs so good? They are like 250-300 bucks. Is there a second choice to the grow lab based on experience?


----------



## mjrivers (Jan 24, 2012)

i bought a 4x4 LED wholesalers tent off of amazon for $100 and I have had zero problems. it works great and a lot of protected air vents and what not. just an option if ur interested. they have diff sizes too


----------



## Growdude (Jan 24, 2012)

Here is a good review of several, I have a DR150 and love it.
hxxp://www.greners.com/expertadvice/grow-tent-review.html


----------



## Locked (Jan 24, 2012)

I hve 3 eBay cheapies...two 2x4x5's and a 4x4x6.5. Zero problems with all of them. Paid 99 bucks shipped for the smaller ones and like 120 or so shipped for the big one. If you go with eBay be sure to do some research on the seller.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 24, 2012)

accid said:
			
		

> What makes the gro labs so good? They are like 250-300 bucks. Is there a second choice to the grow lab based on experience?



I have the Sunlight Supply older version also. The new gro-labs are a teamed up version of homebox and sunlight supply together. The tent has viewing windows(optional) tons of electrical ports, 4", 6" and 8" vent ports, velcro on the passive intakes to roll them up, tons of support bars, super heavy duty zippers(which is critical). Just a very bad azz tent for the money.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 24, 2012)

Secret Jardin here and I love it. a DR120 II I have.

I also bought a cheap one from ebay and there is no comparison.


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 24, 2012)

I've read very good reviews of the Secret Jardin tents.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh Jardin is da bomb. Very spendy though.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't know if any one has said it, but check out Gotham hydro.  Really nice sturdy looking tents.  
I just went and looked, they have a 4x4x7 for 129.00 Us.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Oh Jardin is da bomb. Very spendy though.



Got mine on sale the week of Thanksgiving from greners.com they were quite reasonable then, if they weren't I would have had second thoughts about spending the cash


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 26, 2012)

I also went for the Secret Jardin. I did a lot of research and it was highly rated. Light leaks are a problem with cheapo tents. Just get the best you can afford... New! If you buy used you chance getting mold & diseases passed on to your grow.  Make sure the light braces are sturdy enough to support a good light... It would be rotten luck to have your light & tent come down on your "garden". Happy hunting


----------

